# welche stella ?



## andreas079 (30. November 2014)

Jemand zufällig im Besitz einer smoke 105 ? 

Ich würde die gern nit ner stella bestücken und weiss nicht welche.

Klar einfach zum Händler und ausprobieren was ich auch machen werde.
Aber bei dem Preis würde ich gerne Erfahrungen anderer hören.


----------



## welsfaenger (30. November 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ja und auch mit einer Stella bestückt [emoji3] 4000er sfe
Passt Super 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreas079 (30. November 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Also lohnt sich der Preis ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Weshalb muss es eine Stella sein? #c


----------



## welsfaenger (30. November 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen. 
Warum auch nicht ? Zu einem Preis zw. 400 u. 500 gibt es kaum was besseres und ich bin einfach zufrieden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen.
> Warum auch nicht ? Zu einem Preis zw. 400 u. 500 gibt es kaum was besseres und ich bin einfach zufrieden.




Die Frage war nicht warum nicht, sondern weshalb.:m
Habe übrigens auch einige SW-A.
 Fühle mich aber zumindest für den Süßwasserbereich mit den alten Daiwa Certates genau so gut
 aufgestellt.


----------



## Striker1982 (30. November 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

warum Stella? 
ganz einfach geile Rolle.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> warum Stella?
> ganz einfach geile Rolle.


 

 Das ist die Erklärung, geil ist immer gut. |rolleyes


----------



## welsfaenger (30. November 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

hatte mir damals die certate, die branzino und die Stella näher angeschaut, 
Mir pers. gefiel die Stella am besten. Die Daiwas könnten aber durchaus (vor allem die Branzino) gleichwertig sein.
Nur mittlerweile kostete ne Certate auch um die 400 €, und eigentlich ist sie eine Serie unterhalb angeordnet. Die Preise von den neuen Daiwas finde ich mittlerweile sogar noch abgehobener.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> hatte mir damals die certate, die branzino und die Stella näher angeschaut,
> Mir pers. gefiel die Stella am besten. Die Daiwas könnten aber durchaus (vor allem die Branzino) gleichwertig sein.
> Nur mittlerweile kostete ne Certate auch um die 400 €,* und eigentlich ist sie eine Serie unterhalb angeordnet.* Die Preise von den neuen Daiwas finde ich mittlerweile sogar noch abgehobener.
> Grüße
> Thomas


 

 Keinesfalls,
 sie wurde nur nicht so protegiert.


----------



## spin73 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Keinesfalls,
> sie wurde nur nicht so protegiert.



Aber sicher doch. Die Stella hat 15 Kugellager (und das sind keine Larifari-Lager, ohne Sinn). Wesentlich höhere Bremskraft. Höhere Laufruhe. Nur weil beide Rollen eine Zeit lang im selben Preissegment angeboten wurden, spielen sie nicht in der gleichen Liga. Dies ist auch Daiwas merkwürdiger Preisgestaltung zu verdanken. Wenn man eine Daiwa mit der Stella vergleichen möchte, dann die Branzino oder Exist.

Persönlich finde ich die FD am schönsten. Technisch bist du aber mit der SFE und der neuen FI besser aufgehoben, da beide schon X-Ship verwenden.


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch. Stella 15 Kugellager (und das sind keine Larifari-Lager, ohne Sinn). Wesentlich höhere Bremskraft. Höhere Laufruhe.



Dann erkläre doch mal den Sinn von 15 Kugellagern !!!! in einer Rolle...

Da muss man sich ganz schön anstrengen die alle unter zu bekommen..
Dann werden z.B statt ein größeres drei kleine Lager eingebaut und das ist ohne Sinn.
Was kostet Geld?
Was wird schwergänig?
Was geht kaputt ?    Usw....


----------



## spin73 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Dann erkläre doch mal den Sinn von 15 Kugellagern !!!! in einer Rolle...
> 
> Da muss man sich ganz schön anstrengen die alle unter zu bekommen..
> Dann werden z.B statt ein größeres drei kleine Lager eingebaut und das ist ohne Sinn.
> ...



Ich werde mit dir jetzt ganz sicher nicht endlose Sinnslosdebatten führen. Offensichtlich bekommt Shimano die seit Jahren perfekt verbaut! Zumindest erfreuen sich meine Stellas keiner Laufgeräusche, Schwergängigkeit oder anderer Probleme. Da du ja offensichtlich so ein fähiger Ingenieur und begnadeter Rollenentwickler bist, freuen die sich in der Shimano Entwicklungsabteilung sicher über deinen baldigen Arbeitsantritt.


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Schade....
Du bist auch nur von der Werbung beeinflusst...
6 Kugellager sind locker genug der Rest ist mehr oder weniger Sinnlos....
Der wird nur eingebaut damit Kunden wie Du denken wow... meine Rolle hat 15
Kugellager (mehr Verdienst für den Hersteller ist der wahre Grund )


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Was sehen meine entzündeten Augen? 

Moin Merlin, Du mal wieder in nem Rollenthread, klasse! 

Ich bin ja auch begnad..ähm...begeisterter Stella-User und kann dem was Spin schreibt zu 100% meine Zustimmung geben.

Ich habe bis heute so einiges an Rollen gefischt und auch zur Wartung zerlegt. Die Stellas laufen wesentlich weicher und satter, runder 

Das das ein durch die Werbung hervorgerufener Effekt ist kann ich absolut verneinen. Und zwar dadurch, dass ich zu meiner ersten Stella durch einen Zufall kam. 

Und das war so:

Ich fischte damals mit einem mir damals noch quasi Unbekannten und inzwischen einem meiner besten Freunde am Rhein so vor mich hin. Irgendwann meinte der Kollege "Zeig mal, lass mich mal ein Paar Würfe mit deiner Kombo machen!"  

Also nahm ich seine Combo und warf aus. Beim Einkurbeln merkte ich sofort den Unterschied. Wie ein kleiner Flaschenzug mit null Widerstand lupfte ich das Gummifischchen heran! Sanft, präzise mit einem Lauf wien Butterfässchen. Hammer!

Kurz geguckt aha Stella 4000FB -die holste Dir auch- 

"Wo hastn Du die Rolle her?" "Hab ich vor ein Paar Jahren in Hamburg gekauft, war damals die Beste von Shimano!"

Bald darauf ab zum Tackledealer und ne Stella 4000SFE gekauft. 

Nachdem ich die Rolle eine Weile gefischt hatte hab ich meine Rareniums, Stradics, Penn Sargus und wie se alle heissen verkauft und durch Stellas ersetzt. Einzig meine Shimano Biomaster hab ich behalten. 

Für mich gibt es keine Rolle die besser läuft als die Stella. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet hat entweder keine Ahnung, nie ne Stella gefischt oder will einfach nur stänkern!


----------



## spin73 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Schade....
> Du bist auch nur von der Werbung beeinflusst...
> 6 Kugellager sind locker genug der Rest ist mehr oder weniger Sinnlos....
> Der wird nur eingebaut damit Kunden wie Du denken wow... meine Rolle hat 15
> Kugellager (mehr Verdienst für den Hersteller ist der wahre Grund )



Hallo Merlin. Ganz sicher nicht! Ich bin nur von dem beeinflusst, was mich nach persönlichem Gebrauch auch überzeugt. Wenn mehr als 6 Kugellager sinnlos wären, dann frage ich mich, warum die Hersteller mehr verbauen als notwendig? Der Verkaufpreis bliebe auch bei weniger Lagern, eh der selbe, der Materialeinsatz aber viel geringer. Ergo ein viel höherer Gewinn. Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, oder? Zumal schon ein kugelgelagerter Hand-Knob einen merklichen Unterschied zu einem nicht gelagerten macht.

Im übrigen habe ich auch einige Rollen mit weniger Lagern im Gebrauch. Definitiv läuft die Stella von all diesen Rollen am sattesten und geschmeidigsten. Liegt sicherlich auch am Getriebe etc. Aber mehr Lager an den richtigen Stella platziert, machen nun mal zumindest für mich, einen deutlichen Unterschied. Ein guter Vergleich ist die Vanguish zur Sustain.


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Jamdoumo...moin ,moin

....wenn du richtig gelesen hättest......
Ich habe mit keinen Satz behauptet das die Stella keine gute Rolle ist...
Ganz im Gegenteil ich habe selber eine...
Ich habe auch nicht behauptet die Stella hätte keine guten Kugellager...
Ganz im Gegenteil die laufen erstaunlich lange super...

Ich habe nur gefragt wie 15 Kugellager in der Rolle alle notwendig sein sollen.
Mit weniger Lagern bzw Gleitlagern läuft die Rolle genauso gut.( selbst getestet)
15 Lager haben nur den Sinn dem Kunden etwas vor zumachen...


----------



## sMaXx (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

also ich hab ne 4000er sw stella und die war zweimal in der wartung mitlerweile und sie läuft immernoch bescheidener als meine twinpower und biomaster :/ vieleicht einfach mal pech gehabt...


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@ Spin
Das die Stella besser läuft als die anderen die du aufgezählt hast..liegt nicht an den Lagern

Nicht Verkaufspreis ist entscheidend sondern das Verkaufsargument.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Meiner Meinung nach kann man eine SW nicht mit einer FW Rolle vergleichen. Anderes Material und vorallem andere Schmierung.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Jamdoumo...moin ,moin
> 
> ....wenn du richtig gelesen hättest......
> Ich habe mit keinen Satz behauptet das die Stella keine gute Rolle ist...
> ...


 

Merlin ich meinte Dich nicht. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es nicht unbedingt mit Werbung zu tun hat wenn man sich ne Stella holt. 

Ich probiere jetzt mal das mit den KL zu erklären. 

Wenn Du -Merlin-sagts Du hättest verglichen das die Stella genauso gut läuft wie eine Rolle mit 6 KL muss ich fragen was Du unter genauso gut verstehst.

Beim andrehen genauso lange also beide Rollen schaffen 20 umdrehungen mit einem SChubser?

Das kann gut sein. ABER die Stella läuft wesentlich weicher und durch die zusätzlichen KL (an den Stellen ist bei anderen Rollen ein Plastikröhrchen statt eines KL verbaut, das sich natürlich abnutzt und nicht so rund läuft wie ein KL) viel viel stabiler und satter. 

Natürlich hat so ein Plastikröhrchen auch eine gewisse Mehrreibung die man spürt! 

Kannsst du alles technisch sehr gut sehen wenn Du Rarenium und stella Pläne nebeneinander legst.


----------



## andreas079 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Naja ich bin eigentlich nur auf die stella gekommen weil ich gelesen hab das sie mit der smoke gut harmoniert ich wusste ja nicht das das solch eine Diskussion auslöst


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Merlin ich meinte Dich nicht. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es nicht unbedingt mit Werbung zu tun hat wenn man sich ne Stella holt.
> 
> Ich probiere jetzt mal das mit den KL zu erklären.
> 
> ...




Bei so hochpreisigen Rollen werden in der Regel keine Plastikteilchen verbaut...
Technisch machen die vielen KL keinen Sinn...
z.b werden 2 manchmal sogar auch 3 KL im Schnurlaufröllchen verbaut nur um irgendwie noch KL in die Rolle zu bekommen....irgendwann läuft eines von den dreien... warum auch immer ..nicht mehr so wie die anderen..ist zwar kein Drama und das merken die meisten Angler auch gar nicht ..
Aber mit einem  KL läuft das Röllchen mind gleichwertig wenn nicht besser...und Geld,Material und Fehlerquelle gespart.
Zähle doch mal die KL in der Stella auf die Sinn machen und unbedingt notwendig sind....

Das die Stella so satt und leicht läuft liegt am Getriebe und nicht an den KLs.


----------



## spin73 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> @ Spin
> Das die Stella besser läuft als die anderen die du aufgezählt hast..liegt nicht an den Lagern
> 
> Nicht Verkaufspreis ist entscheidend sondern das Verkaufsargument.



Dieser Logik folgend, dürfte Daiwa für die überzogenen Preise nicht eine Rolle aus dem High End-Sektor verkaufen, da sie wesentlich weniger Lager haben. Merkste was?

Ich kaufe meine Rollen auch nicht nach der Anzahl der Lager, sondern nach ihrem Gebrauchswert und Lauf. Dieser ist bei hochwertigen Rollen mit mehr Lagern aber ganz offensichtlich besser, als bei denen mit merklich weniger Lagern. Und das sind einfach persönliche Erfahrungen aus der Praxis. Ich hatte bisher keine Rolle mit z.B. 6 Lagern die besser lief als eine mit 8 oder 9. Sicher spielt das Getriebe auch eine große Rolle. Hatte ich aber selbst schon angeführt. Die Qualität der verbauten Lager ist sicher auch ein wichtiger Punkt. Auf meine Frage, warum die Ingenieure bei Shimano & Co. soviel Lager verbauen, obwohl es laut deiner Aussage unnötig ist, hast du mir bisher nicht plausibel antworten können. Gut, das Verkaufsargument. Es gibt aber auch nen Haufen Rollen mit vielen Kugellagern, die trotzdem nichts taugen, und sich deshalb auch nicht die Bohne besser verkaufen. 

Ich bin kein Ingenieur. Mehr hochwertige Lager heißt doch aber auch weniger Reibung, oder sollte ich mich irren? Aber die schlichte Argumentation des nicht vorhandenen Mehrwerts durch mehr KL, halte ich einfach für wenig glaubwürdig.


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Dieser Logik folgend, dürfte Daiwa für die überzogenen Preise nicht eine Rolle aus dem High End-Sektor verkaufen, da sie wesentlich weniger Lager haben. Merkste was?




Ja...das nicht jeder Angler auf den Kugellager Blödsinn reinfällt...so wie du 

Mir ist auch unklar sowieso du behauptest Daiwa hat überzogene Preise und Shimano nicht ???


----------



## spin73 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Naja ich bin eigentlich nur auf die stella gekommen weil ich gelesen hab das sie mit der smoke gut harmoniert ich wusste ja nicht das das solch eine Diskussion auslöst



Eine Stella harmoniert so ziemlich mit jeder guten Rute! 

Diese Diskussionen tauchen fast schon pathologisch bei Begriffen wie "Stella" & Co. auf. Nicht schlimm.


----------



## spin73 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ja...das nicht jeder Angler auf den Kugellager Blödsinn reinfällt...so wie du
> 
> Mir ist auch unklar sowieso du behauptest Daiwa hat überzogene Preise und Shimano nicht ???



Mehr fällt dir nicht ein?! Sehr fundierte Argumentation. Und Physik ist dann also schnöder "Kugellager Blödsinn"? Verstehe.

Wo habe ich denn behauptet, das Shimano keine überzogenen Preise auffährt? Wenn du mir schon solche Phantomaussagen unterstellst, dann bitte mit Zitat.


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



spin73 schrieb:


> . Und Physik ist dann also schnöder "Kugellager Blödsinn"? Verstehe/QUOTE]
> 
> Dir fehlt das nötige Fachwissen....
> Hier ist nicht der richtige Ort um sich zu streiten...
> Wir sind unterschiedlicher Meinung...lassen wir es dabei..


----------



## Teimi (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Nach der aktuellen Preispolitik liegen Certate ~300€, Vanquish ~400€, Stella ~500 jeweils 100€ auseinander und von denen bietet ja wohl die Certate das beste P/L...
Wobei mich auch intressieren würde, ob die neue Stella im Vergleich zu den älteren Serien noch einen draufgepackt hat...


----------



## pike-81 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Und womit hat die Certate angefangen, und was kriegt man nach 2 Jahren noch dafür?
Kaum eine Rolle ist so preisstabil, wie eine Stella. 
Muß man nur mal den Marktplatz verfolgen, oder E-Bay durchforsten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Mehr fällt dir nicht ein?! Sehr fundierte Argumentation. Und Physik ist dann also schnöder "Kugellager Blödsinn"? Verstehe.



Das hat primär nicht unbedingt was mit Physik zu tun..eher mit €

Selbst hochwertige Kugellager sind nichts weiter als Massenware und daher rel.günstig.Auch wenn der eine oder andere Rollenpreis anderes vermuten lässt..an 2 oder 3 Lagern mehr liegts nämlich nicht

Und wenn schon Lagerzahlen verglichen werden,dann bitte auch unter dem Aspekt,das eine Rolle mit Excenterantrieb i.d.R.schlicht weniger Lager benötigt.

Desweiteren sind eingesetztes Material,Oberflächengüte,Passtoleranzen etc.viel entscheidender am Lauf beteiligt als 2-3 Placebo Kugellager mehr oder halt weniger.Das Gesamtkonzept muss passen..dann läufts..

Wieso haben sich eigentlich Firebloods mit "nur" 9+1 Lagern so gut verkauft?

Zu gut anscheinend


----------



## spin73 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das hat primär nicht unbedingt was mit Physik zu tun..eher mit €
> 
> Selbst hochwertige Kugellager sind nichts weiter als Massenware und daher rel.günstig.Auch wenn der eine oder andere Rollenpreis anderes vermuten lässt..an 2 oder 3 Lagern mehr liegts nämlich nicht
> 
> ...




Das die Qualität der verwendeten Lager wichtig ist, hat auch niemand bestritten. Die bei der Stella verbauten "Placebolager" kannst du mir sicher konkreter benennen? Die Fireblood hatte und hat mir persönlich noch nie wirklich gefallen. Warum um die Rolle so ein Pseudokult gemacht wird, verstehe ich auch nicht. Eine solide Rolle, der Rest wohl Geschmackssache. Zumal zwischen Fireblood und der Stella auch technisch merkliche Unterschiede bestehen. 

Keine Rolle ist so wertstabil wie die Stella. Die Certate kostet bei Markteinführung dasselbe wie die Stella und auch mehr, obwohl sie technisch nicht ebenbürtig ist. Von einem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis kann ja wohl kaum die Rede sein, nur weil sie die Preise nach einer Weile drastisch reduziert haben. Eine Stella auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt ist meist schnell und zu hohen Preisen verkauft. Vergleichbare Daiwa Rollen, sind ohne großen Wertverlust, kaum an den Mann zu bringen. 

Und um endlich mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren. Er fragte ob die Stella zur Smoke passt. Und ja, das tut sie.


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Eine Stella passt an fast jede Rute...
Ich habe eine Smoke Rolle an der Smoke Rute passt auch gut zusammen


----------



## welsfaenger (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

hmm, ok, optisch gut und ist auch ne gute Rolle in der Klasse bis 200€, aber sorry, nix gegen ne Stella 
Was aber stimmt, ne Rolle mit ca. 270/280 gr. passt schon perfekt an die perfekt ausbalancierte Smoke Rute


----------



## mephisto (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

schraub auf ne smoke einfach ne smoke,10 kugellager zum rumprollen gibts auch noch!.....gibts mal ärger mit der rolle wird dir bei quantum/zebco wenigstens rasch geholfen!
das sieht bei den "marktführern" meist anders aus!


----------



## spin73 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Bei Havelritter und Simfisch z. B. gibt es zur Smoke Rolle ein eher ernüchterndes Fazit.


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> hmm, ok, optisch gut und ist auch ne gute Rolle in der Klasse bis 200€, aber sorry, nix gegen ne Stella
> Was aber stimmt, ne Rolle mit ca. 270/280 gr. passt schon perfekt an die perfekt ausbalancierte Smoke Rute



Ich meinte auch nur das die beiden Smoke s perfekt zusammnen passen...
Die Smoke ist schon eine gute Rolle ( nicht so super wie die Rute) aber für den Preis ist sie wirklich O.K

Die Stella ist eine Ecke besser..und teurer....


----------



## ulfisch (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Naja ich bin eigentlich nur auf die stella gekommen weil ich gelesen hab das sie mit der smoke gut harmoniert ich wusste ja nicht das das solch eine Diskussion auslöst


Schluss jetzt mit dem Topic, hier gehts um eine handfeste Rollendiskussion, ich möchte um Ruhe bitten bis das ein für ALLE mal geklärt ist.:m


----------



## Khaane (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich der Preis ?



Noe, lohnt sich absolut nicht - Ich bin von dem Schwachsinn geheilt. 
Der Aufpreis ist in einer Rute und Kunstködern besser investiert - Den Unterschied zwischen einer 200-300 Rolle und der Stella merkt man beim Fischen nicht.

PS: Zweifelsfrei ist die Stella eine der besten am Markt erhältlichen Rollen, aber der Aufpreis wird dem Praxismehrwert nicht gerecht.


----------



## Merlin (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Noe, lohnt sich absolut nicht - Ich bin von dem Schwachsinn geheilt.
> Der Aufpreis ist in einer Rute und Kunstködern besser investiert - Den Unterschied zwischen einer 200-300 Rolle und der Stella merkt man beim Fischen nicht.
> 
> PS: Zweifelsfrei ist die Stella eine der besten am Markt erhältlichen Rollen, aber der Aufpreis wird dem Praxismehrwert nicht gerecht.



Sehe ich auch so...


----------



## spin73 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Noe, lohnt sich absolut nicht - Ich bin von dem Schwachsinn geheilt.
> Der Aufpreis ist in einer Rute und Kunstködern besser investiert - Den Unterschied zwischen einer 200-300 Rolle und der Stella merkt man beim Fischen nicht.
> 
> PS: Zweifelsfrei ist die Stella eine der besten am Markt erhältlichen Rollen, aber der Aufpreis wird dem Praxismehrwert nicht gerecht.



Hallo Khaane. 

Ich verstehe nicht warum immer das Verhältnis "Mehrwert" zum höheren Preis angezweifelt wird? Ob einem der Unterschied dann mehr oder weniger auffällt ist eine ganz subjektive Wahrnehmung, und sollte doch jedem selbst überlassen sein, oder? Es gibt halt Grobmotoriker und etwas sensiblere Menschen. Wichtig ist dabei auch wie oft und intensiv ich die Rolle fische.

Du sagst es gäbe keinen Praxismehrwert zwischen z.B. einer Vanguish, Biomaster etc. und einer Stella. Dem kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht zustimmen. Ich fische auch intensiv eine Vanquish 4000 und bin mit der Rolle bisher absolut zufrieden. Butterweicher Lauf, Bremse etc. lässt bisher nichts zu wünschen übrig. Im direkten Vergleich mit meiner Stella ist sie jedoch schon merklich anders. 

Der Stella merkt man schon beim kurbeln die ernorme Kraft des Getriebes und den unvergleichlich satten Lauf an. Dieser fehlt einer Vanguish nun mal in der Form, so gut die Rolle auch ist. Beim Drill eines besseren Fisches zeigen sich dann auch deutlich die Stärken der Stella. Enorme Kraftübertragung des Getriebes und mit Abstand die beste Rollenbremse im Süßwasserbereich. Das Ding macht einfach unheimlich Spaß.

Ich sage es mal ganz salopp: Wer das Geld hat und bereit ist soviel Geld für sein Hobby zu investieren, wird kaum eine bessere Rolle kaufen können. Dies ist eine Frage von Prioritäten und den persönlichen Möglichkeiten. Dem einen reicht die Mittelklasse völlig aus, der andere will einfach das technisch machbare. Hochleistungs-PC hier, Office-PC da. Billigwurst vom Discounter, oder die gute vom Fleischer um die Ecke, wo ist das Problem? Ist doch in Ordnung. Was bei anderen Produkten völlig selbstverständlich ist, führt seltsamerweise bei hochpreisigen Angelrollen immer zu lebhaften Diskussionen. Den Kauf der Stella würde er zumindest sicher nicht bereuen, auch wenn es im Portemonnaie erst mal weh tut. Habe ich auch nicht. Zumal er sie auch jederzeit zu einem sehr guten Kurs wieder verkaufen könnte, gerade weil es halt eine Stella ist.

Der Rest ist einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## Merlin (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@Spin
Genau so musst du auch akzeptieren das für mich der gefühlte Unterschied zwischen meiner Stella und z.b meiner Quantum Tour Pti A nicht soo riesig ist ...das ich dafür wesentlich mehr ausgeben würde.....
Für die normale Süßwasser Angelei sind die Rollen in Bezug auf die Bremsleistung, Getriebekraft etc...alle locker ausreichend.
Für mich sind eine gute Rute u.gute Kunstköder viel entscheidender als das subjektive
Gefühl ob meine Rolle evtl. etwas leichter oder satter läuft oder ob
die Bremsscheiben nur eine minimale Hitze Entwicklung haben wenn ich 3 Std einen
2 m Hecht drillen würde.


----------



## welsfaenger (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@merlin

es geht wohl nicht darum ob was reicht oder nicht.
Wenn es nur von a nach b gehen sollte reicht ein Polo (oder was auch immer) aus. Mit einem Porsche 911 Turbo macht es aber einfach mehr Spaß 
Und wenn jemand das Geld ausgibt, lass es ihn doch 

Grüße
Thomas

PS: Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das es sich sowohl technisch wie auch finanziell lohnt (super Werterhalt)


----------



## andreas079 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Lustig finde ich aber das niemand wirklich auf die eigentliche Frage welche stella antwortete ;-)


----------



## Merlin (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@Welsfänger

Ist ja auch nur meine Meinung.....
Der Vergleich Polo vs Porsche 911 hinkt..
Meine Rollen sind eher z.b VW Tiguan statt Polo......und selbst wenn ich im Lotto gewinne würde ich mir sich eher einen Tiguan kaufen weil der für  meine Bedürfnisse langt... der Porsche ist nur was zu angeben.....wo wir dann wieder bei den Rollen wären|rolleyes


----------



## Merlin (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich aber das niemand wirklich auf die eigentliche Frage welche stella antwortete ;-)



Habe ich doch.....ich würde eine Smoke an deine Rute bauen....dann hast du eine super passende Combo.
Von dem gesparten Geld kaufst du deiner Frau was schönes zu Weihnachten..dann darfst du auch öfter angeln gehen ohne Gemecker:q


----------



## magi (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Es vergeht hier auch kaum ne intensivere Diskussion, wo nicht mal wieder einfache Klischees wie das vermeintliche angeben mit dem Kauf bzw. durch den Kauf einer teuren Rolle in Verbindung gebracht werden.. Ohne das lange im Detail auszuführen: Mehr habt ihr nicht auf der Pfanne? Fischt eure Sachen und seit glücklich und lasst andere das fischen, was ihnen Spaß macht-Punkt! Zur eigentlichen Frage: Ich bin mit meiner Stella FE zufrieden und würde dem TE empfehlen diese zu kaufen, da diese z.T. relativ günstig (im Gegensatz zur aktuellen Stella) angeboten wird. Spielt das finanzielle Delta keine Rolle und will man z.B. auch in den nächsten Jahren wissen, dass Shimano ggf. notwendige Ersatzteile vorrätig hat dann würde ich auf die neuste Serie zurückgreifen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich aber das niemand wirklich auf die eigentliche Frage welche stella antwortete ;-)





 Wie soll man diese Frage beantworten, wenn noch nicht mal der Einsatzzweck genannt wurde.:q


----------



## welsfaenger (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Wieso, habe ich doch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreas079 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Stimmt wels Fänger du ja ;-) sorry


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



magi schrieb:


> Es vergeht hier auch kaum ne intensivere Diskussion, wo nicht mal wieder einfache Klischees wie das vermeintliche angeben mit dem Kauf bzw. durch den Kauf einer teuren Rolle in Verbindung gebracht werden.. Ohne das lange im Detail auszuführen: Mehr habt ihr nicht auf der Pfanne? Fischt eure Sachen und seit glücklich und lasst andere das fischen, was ihnen Spaß macht-Punkt! Zur eigentlichen Frage: Ich bin mit meiner Stella FE zufrieden und würde dem TE empfehlen diese zu kaufen, da diese z.T. relativ günstig (im Gegensatz zur aktuellen Stella) angeboten wird. Spielt das finanzielle Delta keine Rolle und will man z.B. auch in den nächsten Jahren wissen, dass Shimano ggf. notwendige Ersatzteile vorrätig hat dann würde ich auf die neuste Serie zurückgreifen.


 
Ich würde auch das neuste Modell nehmen. Allerdings kann ich immerwieder nur sagen, dass ich für jedes Rollenmodell einen Satz Ersatzteile habe. Kann man bei Plat für nen Appel undn Ei bestellen. Falls nur falls in ein Paar Jahren mal was sein sollte was ich aber aussschliesse. Die KL quittieren mit Sicherheit irgendwann mal ihren Dienst, der Rest bleibt meist Top. Vor 2 Monaten habe ich ne stalla 2500er FB gewartet. komplett versifft weil alles wo Öl drauf stand reingekippt wurde. Sauber gemacht, 3 KL gewechselt, läuft wieder wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wieso, habe ich doch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





 Bist du der TE? |kopfkrat


----------



## welsfaenger (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@breithard

ne war auf die Aussage das sich niemand zum eigentlich Topic gemeldet hatte


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Zur Ausgangsfrage eine 4000 er Stella kaufen.

Zum OT. Das ist ganz einfach: Eine Stella lohnt sich immer wenn mans kann, ohne das es finanziell wehtut. Ansonsten Finger weg, ich hatte schon 3 und auch ne Fireblood, was ja eigentlich auch ne Stella ist. Aktuell hatte ich einiges an Ersatzbedarf und nicht so richtig Fett auf der Kette es wurden dann eine 4000 er Twin SW, eine 4000 er Sustain und eine Vanquish in 3000 er. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten fehlen mir die Stellas.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Das ist eher ein emotionales als ein technisches Problem.


----------



## andreas079 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Also mach ich mit der 4000 nix falsch?


----------



## Merlin (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Also mach ich mit der 4000 nix falsch?



Nö|rolleyes


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Um nochmal anzuheizen: "Mit keiner Stella machste was falsch!"


PS:Moin Merlin!


----------



## Polarfuchs (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

...und es gibt ne Menge Rollen von anderen Herstellern, mit denen man eigentlich auch nix "falsch" macht!!


----------



## Merlin (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Um nochmal anzuheizen: "Mit keiner Stella machste was falsch!"
> 
> 
> PS:Moin Merlin!



Mahlzeit Jamdoumo....

.....ausser das du zu viel Geld für eine Rolle ausgibst..


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> ...und es gibt ne Menge Rollen von anderen Herstellern, mit denen man eigentlich auch nix "falsch" macht!!



Drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet ob sich vielleicht was besseres findet. 

Oder man nimmt direkt ne Stella!


----------



## Polarfuchs (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Unfug!! 
Es gibt nen Haufen anderer Rollen die ihren Dienst genauso verrichten und einige Rollen die ich ner Stella sogar vorziehen würde....
Wie Kagge wäre das denn wenn die Stella die einzig wahre Rolle wäre?? Watt langweilig...
Bloß weil ich den Dobermann für die einzig wahre Hunderasse halte sind andere nicht schlechter!!! Ist halt auch einfach Geschmackssache! !


----------



## spin73 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich aber das niemand wirklich auf die eigentliche Frage welche stella antwortete ;-)



Finde eher deine Kritik lustig.  



spin73 schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich die FD am schönsten. Technisch bist du aber mit der SFE und der neuen FI besser aufgehoben, da beide schon X-Ship verwenden.


----------



## spin73 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Unfug!!
> Es gibt nen Haufen anderer Rollen die ihren Dienst genauso verrichten und einige Rollen die ich ner Stella sogar vorziehen würde....
> Wie Kagge wäre das denn wenn die Stella die einzig wahre Rolle wäre??



Es geht nicht darum ob die Rolle "ihren Dienst verrichtet", sondern um das technisch machbare. Ich kenne keine Rolle die ich ohne finanzielle Zwänge einer Stella vorziehen würde. Außer beim Meeresangeln vielleicht die neue Daiwa Saltiga. 

Was für wen geschmacklich die "einzig wahre Rolle" ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Technisch gibt es da aber keine große Auswahl oder Alternativen.


----------



## andreas079 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Finde eher deine Kritik lustig.



Du weißt was ich damit meine nehme ich einfach mal an und werde nicht darauf eingehen da schon genug unnötig diskutiert wird


----------



## spin73 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ehrlich gesagt: Nein. Du hast behauptet es hätte niemand auf seine Frage geantwortet. Dem ist nicht so, wie du an meinem Zitat selbst lesen kannst. Hatte ich auf Seite 2 schon welsfaenger geantwortet.


----------



## Polarfuchs (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Technisch gibt es mehr als genug Rollen die in der gleichen Liega spielen...
Und das was Dir irgendwelche Marketingstrategen als das "technisch Machbare" verkaufen kann auch so und so gesehen werden! Im Endeffekt geht es bei Rollen doch drun was Dir gefällt und nicht was auf irgendeinem Konstruktionsplan steht...
Das kommt mir fast vor wie die Leute, die sich über Autos auf Basis technischer Daten unterhalten. ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Das kommt mir fast vor wie die Leute, die sich über Autos auf Basis technischer Daten unterhalten. ...



Das ist die Urdeutsche herangehensweise an technische Dinge.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE_WqdKbTvY

00:22 Deutsche Ansicht
01.41 Britische Ansicht

#c


----------



## spin73 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@Polarfuchs 

Dies ist mein letzter Post zu diesem Thema. Du erzählst mit Verlaub Unsinn. Welche imaginären Dutzend Rollen spielen denn in der selben Liga wie die Stella? Hast du je selbst eine gefischt und besessen? Und wenn ja, welches Modell, wie lange und mit welchem Einsatzgebiet? Rede bitte über Dinge die du selbst aus eigener Praxis beurteilen und vergleichen kannst. Ansonsten ist jeder Post von dir in Sachen Technik zum Thema Stella einfach unglaubwürdig und ohne Sinn.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Es gibt nichts was an eine Stella ranreicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Dann sind Exists und Morethans fake Rollen?


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Das würde ja bedeuten das Daiwa sich die Stella als Vorbild nimmt.
Das tut so ein Weltkonzern mit Sicherheit nicht. Due machen ihr eigenes anderes Ding und fahren ja auch gut damit.
Ich kenn die Branze ganz gut, die hat nichts mit der Stella gemein ausser die gleiche Schnurfassung.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Naja, solche Diskussionen kommen regelmässig wieder hoch und führen erfahrungsgemäß zu nichts. Wer weiss auch schon, welche Leute in den Forendebatten überhaupt eine Stella, Exist oder Morethan ihr Eigen nennen und da trotzdem großartig drüber diskutieren.


----------



## Polarfuchs (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Spin73, Du bist echt witzig!!!!!#6

Ich habe also sowas noch nicht in der Hand gehabt....
Mmmnaja MÖÖÖÖÖP leider habe ich nen Angelkumpel der auch eine hat....
Und das Ding ist super, keine Frage- hat mich aber nicht so vom Hocker geschmissen, daß ich unbedingt eine haben müßte...
....und nein, mir geht es nicht um die Kohle- ich habe Rollen die in ähnlichen Preisklassen liegen!!

Und technisch hab ich also keine Ahnung...- nun gut, ich gebe zu, daß ich mich mit Angelrollen speziell!! noch nicht so genau auseinander gesetzt habe...
Aber dann kannst Du einen Laien:vik::vik: ja vielleicht mal aufklären und an Deiner Weisheit teilhaben lassen...#h
Dann schieß mal los: Was für Lager sind denn verbaut?? Bauart?? Lagerschalenmaterial?? Wälzkörpermateriel?? Sind die einzeln abgedichtet...- und wenn ja wie??
Welche Schmierstoffe werden verwendet? Aus welchem Material sind die Zahnräder?? Welches Modul haben die?? Gerade oder schräg verzahnt??? Warum gerade oder Schräg??
Wie sind die Gleitlager aufgebaut?? Welche Reibungsart haben die??
Wie sind die Teile des Getriebes hergestellt? Gefräst oder geschmiedet....
Wo liegen eigentlich Deines Wissens nach die Vor- und Nachteile von Wälz- gegenüber Gleitlagern??
Mit welchen Toleranzen werden denn die Teile bei Shimano gefertigt??
Wenn Du schon in Medias Res gehen willst, dann auch richtig!! 

Die Stella ist NICHT!!!!!!! das technisch Machbare!!!!! Sie ist nur das was den Leuten als solche verkauft wird!! 19 Wälzlager in einer Rolle machen KEINEN Sinn!! ...außer in der tollen Anzeige!!
Eine Rolle, die das technisch Machbare definieren würde könnten weder Du noch ich bezahlen- so einfach ist das!!!

Eins noch: Ich bin selber Fan von edlem Angelgeraffels und schmeiß mehr als genug Kohle für den Kram zum Fenster raus und habe auch nichts gegen Shimano- habe selber was schickes von denen...
Nur wenn ich dann immer wieder lese wie hier manche um die heilige Kuh tanzen- dann denk ich mir manchmal, worum geht's hier eigentlich?? Wollten wir eigentlich nicht einfach mal Angeln???


Man sollte nicht direkt immer mit so Totschlagargumenten kommen wie "unglaubwürdig" und "ohne Sinn" raushauen, wenn man nicht mal weiß mit wem man gerade kommuniziert!!#h


----------



## pike-81 (4. Dezember 2014)

Wenn wir schon bei Videos sind:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BJMMQwnEWLk

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h6A0nhz10NY


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@Allrounder 27 
Von mir finden sich hier Bilder mit Stellas an meinen Ruten und es gibt ne Menge Leute hier, die ich Dir nennen kann die mein Tackle kennen, weil ich mit denen angeln gehe.


----------



## Merlin (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@Polarfuchs...
Endlich ist  hier mal einer meiner Meinung.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts was an eine Stella ranreicht.


 

 Richtig,

 selbst eine Leiter ist zu kurz.|muahah:


----------



## spin73 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@Polarfuchs 

"Dies ist mein letzter Post zu diesem Thema" ist doch nun nicht wirklich schwer zu verstehen, oder? Diese Sinnlosdebatten nerven einfach nur noch. Mich interessieren weder dein "Fachwissen" noch technische Details von Lagerpositionen oder anderer profaner Mist. Ich Fische das Ding oft und ohne Rücksicht, und die Rolle läuft wie ein Uhrwerk, ohne irgendwelche Macken. Bei nicht einer anderen Rolle, und das sind so einige, hatte ich je dasselbe gute Gefühl. Mehr muss mich als Käufer bzw. Nutzer nicht wirklich interessieren, da ich weder Rollen baue, noch repariere. Fisch doch was du willst und überlass anderen, was sie für richtig erachten. 

@Aalrounder Da hast du sicher nicht Unrecht. Kann dir aber gern per PN die Bilder meiner Stellas schicken. Obwohl ich damit nicht hausieren gehe und diese nicht als Schwanzverlängerung nutze und brauche. 

Ende.


----------



## Polarfuchs (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Nun gut, wenn die Totschlagargumente nicht ziehen und es unerwarteter Weise tatsächlich mal wer mit wirklicher Ahnung ist....
Und ich dachte schon ich könnt noch was lernen


----------



## andreas079 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt: Nein. Du hast behauptet es hätte niemand auf seine Frage geantwortet. Dem ist nicht so, wie du an meinem Zitat selbst lesen kannst. Hatte ich auf Seite 2 schon welsfaenger geantwortet.





Inzwischen vielleicht gemerkt das ich damit meinte das zu viel drumherum geschrieben wird als das was die frage stellt ?? ;-)
 So viele Antworten und nur 2 vielleicht drei die auch die Frage beantworten. 

Du musst darauf auch nix sagen sonst müsste du zum dritten mal sagen das es deine lezte Antwort ist


----------



## Merlin (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



spin73 schrieb:


> @ Mich interessieren weder dein "Fachwissen" noch technische Details von Lagerpositionen oder anderer profaner Mist. Ich Fische das Ding oft und ohne Rücksicht, und die Rolle läuft wie ein Uhrwerk, ohne irgendwelche Macken. Bei nicht einer anderen Rolle, und das sind so einige, hatte ich je dasselbe gute Gefühl. Mehr muss mich als Käufer bzw. Nutzer nicht wirklich interessieren, da ich weder Rollen baue, noch repariere. Fisch doch was du willst und überlass anderen, was sie für richtig erachten..



Na das ist doch endlich mal eine vernüftige Aussage...

Dann schreibe doch nicht solche Dinge wie alles technisch machbare , alle 15 Kugellager sind sinnvoll, je mehr Lager desto besser,das ist einfache Physik, beste Rolle, usw,usw

Das die Stella eine super Rolle ist steht ja auch ausser Frage..


----------



## Polarfuchs (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Merlin war schneller....
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! 

Ach und noch meine persönlichen two Cents an den TE:
Bei einer Rolle von Kalieber der Stella würde ich einfach einen Tackledealer aufsuchen, der die ins Auge gefasszen Varianten vorrätig hat und die mal testweise an die Rute ranschrauben und mal schauen wie sich das anfühlt. Der Service sollte bei dem Preis selbstverständlich sein und so kannste Du dir die aussuchen die DIR am besten gefällt...
Bei sowas kann man sich im Netz austauschen aber es geht nix über ausprobieren! Was ich voll super finde könnte Dir völlig mißfallen...
Sonst hätten wir ja dann doch alle das selbe Tackle


----------



## andreas079 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ja es ist ja nicht so das ich von wem nen Namen bekomme und den dann kaufe. 
Ich will halt Meinungen hören und mir diese auspicken und dann zu meinem Händler. 

Bin ja neu hier und wusste nicht das so eine Welle entsteht sonnst wäre diese Frage zumindest von mir nie gestellt worden.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

ooch, die Frage ist schon ok
 Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann man eine SW nicht mit einer FW Rolle vergleichen. Anderes Material und vorallem andere Schmierung.


 

 Die Frage wurde doch nie so präzisiert, ob SW, oder FW. Weis doch kein Mensch, für welchen Einsatzzweck die Rolle sein soll.#d


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Hat mittlerweile mal jemand 'ne Arc empfohlen, oder wahlweise eine Ryobi?


----------



## magi (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Vielleicht nennen entsprechen Protagonisten mal, welche Rolle(n) um die 500€ Marktpreis in DE besser ist bzw. besser sind. Darf auch gerne günstiger sein  Nur das keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem besten Stück und mit meiner Stella auch. Aber ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren. Wenn jetzt z.B. Polarfuchs allerdings ne Red arc in Spiel bringt, bin ich raus..


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Läuft hier nicht noch irgendwo ein User rum, der Custom Rollen aus dem mittleren Preissegment hat, welche besser sind als Highend??


----------



## magi (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@ allrounder
Ich glaube der User, den du meinst, hällt eher viel von den die Shimanoruten (Stradic, Aspuis)


----------



## Selim (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Die Stella ist keine schlechte Rolle, die Exist find ich aber ne ganze ecke besser


----------



## magi (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Wo gibts denn ne neue Exist für den Kurs?


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Selim schrieb:


> Die Stella ist keine schlechte Rolle, die Exist find ich aber ne ganze ecke besser


 
Hab ich auch mal gedacht als ich das erste Mal an ner neuen Exist gedreht habe. Ich muss sagen, dass der lauf dieser Rolle jetzt nach knapp nem Halben Jahr Einzatz arg an "performance" verloren hat. Da sind die Stellas die ich habe viel besser oder sagen wir mal konstanter!

Und der Preis der Exist geht m.M.n. garnicht!


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Polarfuchs...
> Endlich ist hier mal einer meiner Meinung.:m


 
Gewöhn Dich bloß nicht dran! #h

Moin Merlin!


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde doch nie so präzisiert, ob SW, oder FW. Weis doch kein Mensch, für welchen Einsatzzweck die Rolle sein soll.#d


 
Dann guck Dir Post #18 an! Danke!


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



magi schrieb:


> Vielleicht nennen entsprechen Protagonisten mal, welche Rolle(n) um die 500€ Marktpreis in DE besser ist bzw. besser sind. Darf auch gerne günstiger sein  Nur das keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem besten Stück und mit meiner Stella auch. Aber ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren. Wenn jetzt z.B. Polarfuchs allerdings ne Red arc in Spiel bringt, bin ich raus..


 
Da bin ich jetzt auch gespannt! 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich umfangreiche Statements von Leuten deren Cousin nen Freund hat dessen Tante einen kennt der ne Stella hat und mir ein Foto davon per Email geschickt hat, weder ernst nehme noch kommentiere. 

Und wenn dann noch der vergleich zu Hunderassen -im glauben man wäre absolut im Recht und schreibt gerade was total geniales - gezogen wird...#q

Damit am guten Schluss noch mal jeder denkt man hätte wirklich Ahnung von der Materie wird nach KL-Eigenschaften gegoogled ähhh gefragt....super! 

Freunde, ich wurde bis hier her sehr gut unterhalten.


----------



## Merlin (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Gewöhn Dich bloß nicht dran! #h
> 
> Moin Merlin!



Es gibt eben die Leute die von der Materie Ahnung bzw damit zu tun haben
und es gibt Leute die mit dem feinen Highendgeräten fischen....ich habe hier das Gefühl das diese Angler meinen bei einer 500€ Rolle/ Rute gibt es das geballt Fachwissen gratis dazu.

Moin Jamdoumo#h


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Du weisst, ich tu´s nicht gerne aber ich muss Dir in dem Punkt Recht geben. Die Leute gibt es. Aber man muss denen auch zusprechen, dass Sie das Zeug zumindest (schon lange und überhaupt) fischen. 

Und da sind die mir als Meinungsbekundler lieber als jemand der mal beim Händler oder nem Kumpel highend in der Hand hatten. 

Ich wünsch dir´n schönes WE.


----------



## Merlin (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Du weisst, ich tu´s nicht gerne aber ich muss Dir in dem Punkt Recht geben. Die Leute gibt es. Aber man muss denen auch zusprechen, dass Sie das Zeug zumindest (schon lange und überhaupt) fischen.
> 
> Und da sind die mir als Meinungsbekundler lieber als jemand der mal beim Händler oder nem Kumpel highend in der Hand hatten.
> 
> Ich wünsch dir´n schönes WE.



Da hast du wiederrum Recht..|kopfkrat#|supergri


----------



## spin73 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Na das ist doch endlich mal eine vernüftige Aussage...
> 
> Dann schreibe doch nicht solche Dinge wie alles technisch machbare , alle 15 Kugellager sind sinnvoll, je mehr Lager desto besser,das ist einfache Physik, beste Rolle, usw,usw
> 
> Das die Stella eine super Rolle ist steht ja auch ausser Frage..



Wieso sollte ich das nicht machen können!? Das sind einfach Tatsachen, die weder du noch Polarfuchs auch nur Ansatzweise entkräften können und konnten. Reibung ist wohl keine Physik? Also hör bitte auf mir primärstes Schulwissen vorzuhalten oder dies gar lächerlich zu machen. 

Stattdessen kommt ihr mir pausenlos mit belanglosen Details und allerlei technischem Mumpitz. Um die Funktionalität und Tauglichkeit einer Rolle beurteilen zu können, muss ich weder wissen wo welches Lager verbaut ist, noch andere technische Details kennen. Ich kaufe das Produkt und bin Endverbraucher - Nicht Entwickler, Ingenieur oder Rollenbauer. Ich führe das Endprodukt seinem Einsatzzweck zu und beurteile dann nach einer Weile ob das gebotene für den Preis meine Erwartungen erfüllt. So einfach ist das. Für mich ist die Stella mit Abstand das beste was man für die Süßwasserfischerei kaufen kann. Ich habe genug Rollen zum Vergleich gefischt. Wenn ihr das anders seht ist das doch legitim, nur die ewigen Debatten gehen einem irgendwie auf den Senkel.


----------



## Merlin (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich das nicht machen können!? Das sind einfach Tatsachen, die weder du noch Polarfuchs auch nur Ansatzweise entkräften können und konnten. Reibung ist wohl keine Physik? Also hör bitte auf mir primärstes Schulwissen vorzuhalten oder dies gar lächerlich zu machen.
> 
> Stattdessen kommt ihr mir pausenlos mit belanglosen Details und allerlei technischem Mumpitz. Um die Funktionalität und Tauglichkeit einer Rolle beurteilen zu können, muss ich weder wissen wo welches Lager verbaut ist, noch andere technische Details kennen. Ich kaufe das Produkt und bin Endverbraucher - Nicht Entwickler, Ingenieur oder Rollenbauer. Ich führe das Endprodukt seinem Einsatzzweck zu und beurteile dann nach einer Weile ob das gebotene für den Preis meine Erwartungen erfüllt. So einfach ist das. Für mich ist die Stella mit Abstand das beste was man für die Süßwasserfischerei kaufen kann. Wenn ihr das anders seht ist das doch legitim, nur die ewigen Debatten gehen einem irgendwie auf den Senkel.



Ich dachte du wolltest nichts mehr schreiben...,..
Warum fühlst du ständig angegriffen  ????
Ich habe schon div.Male  geschrieben das ich auch eine Stella habe und ich finde das es eine super Rolle ist.
Was sagt denn deine Schulphysik dazu..z.B.jedes Lager erzeugt Reibung und Widerstand oder nicht ? Dann kann je mehr KL desto besser ja nicht richtig sein ...usw
Du tust immer so als wäre die Rolle von einen anderen Stern.
Man bekommt bei einer Stella für viel Geld eine sehr gute Rolle nicht mehr und nicht weniger..


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Glückwunsch, das in diesem Thread nun über 100 Posts erreicht wurden und danke, das ihr den Highend Thread nicht zugemüllt habt!:m


----------



## spin73 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Wollte ich auch nicht. Aber manches nervt einfach. Ich fühle mich auch nicht persönlich angegriffen, nur genervt. Das mehr Lager den Reibungswiderstand merklich verringern, möchtest aber auch du doch bitte nicht abstreiten, oder?

Die Stella ist nicht "vom anderen Stern". Hab ich auch nirgends behauptet, Merlin. Sie ist aber mit weitem Abstand das beste an Rolle was man derzeit auf dem normalen Markt kaufen kann. Nach der Stella kommt erst mal eine ganze Weile nichts - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und das ist nach diversen persönlichen Rollenvergleichen, meine Meinung.


----------



## Merlin (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, das in diesem Thread nun über 100 Posts erreicht wurden und danke, das ihr den Highend Thread nicht zugemüllt habt!:m



Post 102
War besonders wertvoll..|supergri


----------



## spin73 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, das in diesem Thread nun über 100 Posts erreicht wurden und danke, das ihr den Highend Thread nicht zugemüllt habt!:m



Welchen meinst du? Der, in dem seit Wochen keiner mehr was konstruktives postet, oder überhaupt irgend ein nennenswerter Austausch stattfindet?


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Shimano und speziell an die Stella Experten und stelle sie lieber hier als in dem “ich streichle mein Gerät – High End Thread“.

Vor zwei Wochen stand ich bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen und war fest entschlossen mir eine neue Rolle zu kaufen. Meine Twin Power 4000FB schwächelt schon seit einiger Zeit und für meinen Bornholm Trip hätte ich gerne was neues. Nun bin ich aber nicht ganz unkritisch und habe mir neben der Stella 4000 SW auch ein paar andere Rollen zeigen lassen, z.B. die aktuelle Twin Power 4000 SW.

Im direkten Vergleich, war die TP von Beginn an erheblich leichtgängiger als die Stella, und ich meine ganz erheblich. Mit einem kräftigen Schubs lief und lief die TP ohne Ende. Ich habe die Umdrehungen nicht gezählt aber es waren viele. Die Stella hingegen schaffte mit einem kräftigen Schubs eine Umdrehung, mit Gewalt vielleicht zwei aber eher nur 1,5. Dann war Schluß. Auch beim Kurbeln war deutlich zu spüren, dass die Stella irgendwie gehemmt war, als würde man permanent gegen einen leichten Wiederstand kurbeln. Ansonsten entsprach sie voll und ganz meinen Erwartungen aber die TP lief spürbar leichter. Den Verkäufer habe ich natürlich darauf angesprochen, der hat selber gekurbelt und kam zu dem selben Ergebnis.  Stotternd hat er dann die Stella eingepackt und eine andere aus dem Regal gezogen. Mit dem selben Ergebnis. Nach der dritten Stella erzählte er dann etwas von Fett im Getriebe, dass sich erst einmal richtig verteilen müsse. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die TP auch über ein gefettetes Getriebe verfügt, wollte das aber vor Ort nicht ausdiskutieren. Fazit: Ich habe den Laden ohne neue Rolle verlassen. 
Hat hier jemand eine Stella 4000 SW und kann mir etwas dazu berichten. Gibt sich das Problem? Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich der einzige bin, dem das aufgefallen ist. 

Zu Daiwa:
Ich fische 2 Multis von Daiwa ,mit denen ich auch nach 6 Jahren noch extrem zufrieden bin. Ich wäre auch der Certate, der Exist und der neuen Morethan gegenüber nicht abgeneigt. Jedoch hat ein guter Freund von mir gerade sehr ernüchternde Erfahrungen mit der so hoch gelobten Saltiga gemacht. Davon hat er 2 Stück. Die 3500er und die 5000er. Die 3500er ist eineinhalb Jahre alt und bildet gerade den ersten Rostpickel am Gehäuse. Die 5000er ist 2,5 Jahre alt und rostet bereits massiv am Gehäuse. Noch 2,5 Jahre und man kann sich das Innenleben ansehen ohne die Rolle  aufschrauben zu müssen. Das hat mich schockiert und wenn das bei den Saltigas passiert, wird es bei Morethan und Exist wohl erst recht so sein. Rost hat meine TP auch nach fast 7 Jahren noch nicht. Außerdem nervt mich bei Daiwa der Service-Zwang zur Aufrechterhaltung der Garantie.


Edit: Einsatzzweck für mich fast ausschließlich Salzwasser. Ostsee, Nordsee und gelegentlich Mittelmeer


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Dann guck Dir Post #18 an! Danke!


 

 Wo steht in dem Post, für welchen Einsatzzweck der TE die Stella verwenden will? |kopfkrat


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

uih, was isn hier los ? 
Ich geh lieber fischen ...

PS: In einem anderen Thread hatte er schonmal erwähnt das er am Rhein auf Zander / Hecht fischt (glaube ich jedenfalls  )


----------



## andreas079 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

PS: In einem anderen Thread hatte er schonmal erwähnt das er am Rhein auf Zander / Hecht fischt (glaube ich jedenfalls  )[/QUOTE]

Ja das ist richtig ich dachte das hätte ich ihr auch erwähnt.
Tut mir leid das das wohl nicht geschehen ist Fehler meinerseits sorry.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> PS: In einem anderen Thread hatte er schonmal erwähnt das er am Rhein auf Zander / Hecht fischt (glaube ich jedenfalls  )



*Ja das ist richtig ich dachte das hätte ich ihr auch erwähnt.
Tut mir leid das das wohl nicht geschehen ist Fehler meinerseits sorry.[/QUOTE]*


Wird wohl niemand dran sterben, nur hat es die Diskussion nicht unbedingt befruchtet.:m
 Wäre trotzdem einfacher gewesen, wenn der Ein oder Andere User (Verweis auf Posting18 )
 des Lesens und Verstehens mächtig wäre.


----------



## Khaane (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ist die Stella eine gute Rolle? Ja. 
Hat man einen Praxisvorteil bei der Stella, NEIN. 

Wer bei der Stella eine "Revolution" erwartet, wird von der Rolle enttäuscht werden, ist ne stinknormale Shimano-Rolle wie jede TwinPower auch - Viel von "Flagschiff" und Luxus hat sie nicht - Außer dem billig anmutenden "BlingBling-Lack", passt aber zum nuttigen Namen der "Stella". 

Warten wir lieber das nächste Modell, die Shimano Chantal ab...


----------



## ulfisch (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@Findling

Ich habe den Vergleich auch gemacht und mich vor knapp einem Jahr auch für die TP SW entschieden. Bei mir wird die 4000 er Rolle ganz ordentlich rangenommen, viel Bodden mit Brackwasser, Ostsee mit Salzwasser, Köder bis 100 Gramm die Rolle ist bis jetzt völlig unbeeindruckt und nach meinem Eindruck bleibt das einige Jahre so. 
An der gleichen Rute hatte ich vorher eine 4000 er Stella FW das war auch bei gleicher Anwendung problemlos,aber nach 3 Jahren fühlte sie sich langsam etwas ausgenuddelt an, ich angel aber auch sehr viel!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



ulfisch schrieb:


>




Ich schmeiß mich weg....


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Findling
> 
> Ich habe den Vergleich auch gemacht und mich vor knapp einem Jahr auch für die TP SW entschieden. Bei mir wird die 4000 er Rolle ganz ordentlich rangenommen, viel Bodden mit Brackwasser, Ostsee mit Salzwasser, Köder bis 100 Gramm die Rolle ist bis jetzt völlig unbeeindruckt und nach meinem Eindruck bleibt das einige Jahre so.
> An der gleichen Rute hatte ich vorher eine 4000 er Stella FW das war auch bei gleicher Anwendung problemlos,aber nach 3 Jahren fühlte sie sich langsam etwas ausgenuddelt an, ich angel aber auch sehr viel!



Danke for die Rückmeldung. Ich werde mir die beiden noch einmal genau ansehen aber ich tendiere aktuell auch zur TwinPower.


----------



## AlexHH (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Findling;

Im direkten Vergleich schrieb:


> Ist normal. Liegt an der neuen Dichtung. Siehe Stella SW Review von Alan Hawk.


----------



## andreas079 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Kann von meinem Nachbarn ne stella 4000 fb für 250 eu 
Haben hat null Kratzer und macht ein Guten Eindruck. 
 Aber ist halt fb und nicht die bisher genannten. 
Soll ich zuschlagen? ?? Wäre echt dankbar wen mir jemand was zu dem teil sagen kann


----------



## pike-81 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Moinsen!
Habe die FB noch nicht gefischt. 
Aber bei dem Preis würde ich's machen, wenn der Zustand paßt. 
Da es ja Dein Nachbar ist, kannst Du sie ja genau unter die Lupe nehmen, und sogar an die Rute schrauben. 
Neu gefettet und geölt macht's eine Stella lange. 
Verschleißteile wie Bremsscheiben und Kugellager kannst Du problemlos tauschen. 
Das müssen auch nicht zwingend die Originalteile sein. 
Petri


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



AlexHH schrieb:


> Ist normal. Liegt an der neuen Dichtung. Siehe Stella SW Review von Alan Hawk.



Danke, das war sehr hilfreich! Entscheidung ist gefallen, es wird die Stella 4000 SW


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Findling schrieb:


> Danke, das war sehr hilfreich! Entscheidung ist gefallen, es wird die Stella 4000 SW


 

 #6#6#6


----------



## Team 7 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Könntet ihr mal Beispiele für die Preisentwicklung bei der Stella schreiben?
z.B. 3000fe 6/2012 für 400 Eu bei Askari

wäre sehr nett |wavey:


----------



## Merlin (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



AlexHH schrieb:


> Ist normal. Liegt an der neuen Dichtung. Siehe Stella SW Review von Alan Hawk.




Fakt ist doch... sie läuft nicht mehr so leicht....
Eine Dichtung ist zum abdichten da.. mehr nicht...
Beim Vorgänger waren auch Dichtungen drin und Sie lief ganz leicht oder nicht ?
Wo genau ist jetzt die Verbesserung ??


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@Merlin

Bist du des englischen nicht mächtig? Lies Dir den Bericht von Alan Hawk durch und Du weisst wo der Vorteil gegenüber anderen Rollen und auch dem Vorgängermodell liegt. Die Dichtungen wurden an anderer Stelle platziert und jetzt tut sie was sie tuen soll, nämlich abdichten. Allerdings mit dem Nebeneffekt, dass die Rolle nicht so leichtgängig ist wie die TP oder auch der Vorgänger. Dafür ist sie aber entsprechend langlebiger. Auch auf Zweck und Position der Kugellager wird eingegangen. Das solltest Du Dir auch mal durchlesen, könnte die ein oder andere Erleuchtung bringen.

Ich habe aber keinen Bock auf Diskussionen mit jemandem, der von vornherein gegen alle Argumente immun ist. Du hast Deine Meinung doch schon in Zement gegossen ohne Dich überhaupt mir der Rolle beschäftigt zu haben. Also nimm Dir nen Keks und setz Dich wieder hin.

Edit:
Es wird übrigens auch sehr sachlich erklärt, warum die Stella der Saltiga und auch allgemein dem "Mag Sealed System" von Daiwa überlegen ist. Sehr interessant und für jeden nachvollziehbar agrumentiert.

Nochmal, Danke für den Tip. Tolle Seite!


----------



## hardy (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



spin73 schrieb:


> ... Das mehr Lager den Reibungswiderstand merklich verringern, möchtest aber auch du doch bitte nicht abstreiten, oder? ...



Lager +Lager + ... +Lager = Null Reibung? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Merlin (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Findling schrieb:


> @Merlin
> 
> Bist du des englischen nicht mächtig? Lies Dir den Bericht von Alan Hawk durch und Du weisst wo der Vorteil gegenüber anderen Rollen und auch dem Vorgängermodell liegt. Die Dichtungen wurden an anderer Stelle platziert und jetzt tut sie was sie tuen soll, nämlich abdichten. Allerdings mit dem Nebeneffekt, dass die Rolle nicht so leichtgängig ist wie die TP oder auch der Vorgänger. Dafür ist sie aber entsprechend langlebiger. Auch auf Zweck und Position der Kugellager wird eingegangen. Das solltest Du Dir auch mal durchlesen, könnte die ein oder andere Erleuchtung bringen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die nette Antwort !!!
Ich habe keine Meinung die in Zement gegossen ist.
Ich glaube nur nicht jeden Werbungsmist... vor allem wenn das so nicht ganz richtig ist !!!
aber ich denke da brauchen wir nicht über zu streiten für dich ist die Stella ja sowieso das nonplusultra...

Sagt ein Mann zum anderen:
Warum klatschen Sie immer in die Hände ?
Ich vertreibe die Elefanten.
aber hier gibt es doch keine Elefanten
sehen Sie !!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Lieber Merlin,

wenn ich Dir zu nahe getreten sein sollte, dann entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich dafür. Aber Du stellst eine Frage, die indirekt schon beantwortet wurde. 
Lies Dir den Review durch und stelle fest, dass die wenigen Argumente, die Du bisher geliefert hast in der Sache unzutreffend sind oder belege das Gegenteil, anstatt immer nur von Werbemaschinerie und Gehirnwäsche zu schreiben. Ist die E-Klasse per se ein schlechtes Auto, weil dafür viel Werbung gemacht wird? Das ist doch Blödsinn.

Wenn Du meine vorherigen Postings gelesen hast, dann hättest Du eigentlich feststellen müssen, dass die Stella für mich nicht von vornherein das Maß aller Dinge war, im Gegenteil. Sowohl die TP als auch die Daiwa Rollen waren für mich genauso interessant. Die detaillierten Erläuterungen auf der genannten Seite haben mich aber davon überzeugt, dass die Stella die technisch bessere Rolle ist. Ob die technische Überlegenheit den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt, steht auf einem völlig anderen Blatt und ist zudem eine höchst subjektive Angelegenheit. Also bitte liefere Argumente und überzeug mich vom Gegenteil. Bisher lässt Du aber jegliche Argumente vermissen.  

Grüße!


----------



## Merlin (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@Findling 
alles gut.
Ich will dich zu gar nichts überzeugen.
Wenn du die Stella gut findest kaufe sie dir doch..ausser dem Preis machst du ja auch nichts verkehrt
( ich habe selbe eine)
Aber ich bleibe dabei.....die neue Dichtung ist Blödsinn und KEIN technischer Fortschritt als den er verkauft wird
Man kaufst sich doch eine Stella damit sie leicht läuft...


----------



## Khaane (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Die Getriebeübersetzung sollte man aber beachten, ein XG Getriebe läuft schwerer an, als ein normales Getriebe - Wobei selbst das XG bei mir noch im normalen Rahmen liegt. 
Würde trotzdem keine Stella mehr kaufen, dann lieber 2 x Twinpower.


----------



## ulfisch (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Findling schrieb:


> Danke, das war sehr hilfreich! Entscheidung ist gefallen, es wird die Stella 4000 SW



Hallo Findling,
die neue Stella SW kommt bei Alan Hawk bei Weitem nicht so gut weg wie das ältere Modell.
Guck mal ob du nicht vielleicht eine der älteren auftreiben kannst A&M hatte noch welche.


----------



## AlexHH (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Findling schrieb:


> Nochmal, Danke für den Tip. Tolle Seite!



Gern geschehen! #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Findling,
> die* neue Stella SW* kommt bei Alan Hawk bei Weitem nicht so gut weg wie das ältere Modell.
> Guck mal ob du nicht vielleicht eine der älteren auftreiben kannst A&M hatte noch welche.


 

 Ich habe auch geantwortet, bezog mich aber leider nicht klar auf die "ALTE" SW.
 Sorry, meine ollen SW sind #6#6#6


----------



## AlexHH (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Findling,
> die neue Stella SW kommt bei Alan Hawk bei Weitem nicht so gut weg wie das ältere Modell.
> Guck mal ob du nicht vielleicht eine der älteren auftreiben kannst A&M hatte noch welche.



Ich hab die alte Stella SW 4000 und bin sehr zufrieden. Dennoch würde ich jetzt bei gleichem Preis trotz Alan Hawk auf jeden Fall das aktuellere Modell nehmen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



AlexHH schrieb:


> Ich hab die alte Stella SW 4000 und bin sehr zufrieden. Dennoch würde ich jetzt bei gleichem Preis trotz Alan Hawk auf jeden Fall das aktuellere Modell nehmen.


 

 Ich habe die 4000 u. 5000, würde keinesfalls tauschen. 
 Schon ein kleiner Hinweis betreff Wertstabilität.


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Also ich habe den Review mal überflogen und muß echt sagen, daß die neue Stella im Verhältnis zu dem aufgerufenen Preis aus mechanischer Sicht schon leicht in Richtung Unverschämtheit geht!!!


----------



## Merlin (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Review mal überflogen und muß echt sagen, daß die neue Stella im Verhältnis zu dem aufgerufenen Preis aus mechanischer Sicht schon leicht in Richtung Unverschämtheit geht!!!



Danke !!!
Endlich mal jemand der das neutral beobachtet.


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ich seh das sowas von neutral!!! Den Review habe ich schlicht als "Halbmechaniker" gelesen!!

Und mit Shimano habe ich ebenfalls sowas von überhaupt kein Problem!! ...steht auf diversen Teilen an meinen Rädern und sogar auf einer Rolle  !!!

Ich finde es nur immer so amüsant, wenn verschiedene Leute ihre persönliche Meinung mit Objektiven Beurteilungen verwechseln....
Wobei ich auch persönliche Meinungen völlig Supi finde, habe ja selbst auch mal ab und an eine- man sollte das nur nicht vermischen!!


----------



## Trickyfisher (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Hallo Leute
Da hier offensichtlich eine Menge Leute unterwegs sind, die eine Ahnung von salzwasserfesten Rolle haben, was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Shimano Biomaster SW? Die gibt es, glaube ich, als XG, HG und PG Version.
Und wie wuerde sich die machen im Vergleich mit einer Shimano Sustain?
Beide meinte ich in Groesse 4-5000.
Ich suche eine passende Rolle fuer meine Shimano Select Shad, da ich die Kombi aber auch im Urlaub benutze moechte, sollte sie schon auch salzwasserfest" sein. Eine Stella geht aber leider nicht, da legt meine "Regierung" ihr Veto ein.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Khaane (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Salzwasserfest ist jede Shimano, auch eine Stradic. 

Eine SW würde ich nur kaufen, wenn diese vom Boot genutzt und entsprechend "hart" rangenommen wird - Nur wg. der vermeintlich erhöhten Salzwasserbeständigkeit 50gr. zusätzliches Rollengewicht zu hantieren, finde ich etwas übertrieben. 

Am Wasser und beim Fischen merkt man kaum einen Unterschied zwischen einer Stradic und der Stella - Den Unterschied merkst beim Rumspielen im Angelgeschäft und im Geldbeutel.


----------



## Sassone (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

und falls jemand aktive Entwicklungshilfe für kriminelle Elemente in China leisten möchte, dem sei der Link hier empfohlen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-Shimano-...394?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20f20f6bda


----------



## Polarfuchs (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Regst Du dich jetzt über Grauimporte auf, oda was??


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Ja das ist richtig ich dachte das hätte ich ihr auch erwähnt.*
> *Tut mir leid das das wohl nicht geschehen ist Fehler meinerseits sorry.*


 

Wird wohl niemand dran sterben, nur hat es die Diskussion nicht unbedingt befruchtet.:m
Wäre trotzdem einfacher gewesen, wenn der Ein oder Andere User (Verweis auf Posting18 )
des Lesens und Verstehens mächtig wäre.

[/QUOTE]

Klasse! #6


----------



## andreas079 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Merke!  

Frag nie wieder nach ner stella


----------



## ein Angler (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Hi
 Okay und welche nimmst Du. |rolleyes
 Andreas


----------



## andreas079 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Hab von meinem Nachbarn die fb 4000 günstig bekommen die sollte erst mal reichen


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Dann viel Spass damit!


----------



## ulfisch (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ihr kommt zu früh zum Punkt, etwas mehr Ausführlichkeit hätte der Diskussion nicht geschadet:q#6
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Merlin (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

|muahah:


----------



## andreas079 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Lol  

Ja ich hoffe mit meiner Kombi werd ich jezt viel und Lange Spaß haben. 
Und ab Januar lerne ich Dan auch das jiggen am rhein ;-)


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> Ja ich hoffe mit meiner Kombi werd ich jezt viel und Lange Spaß haben.
> Und ab Januar lerne ich Dan auch das jiggen am rhein ;-)



 Lernen ist ja schon mal ein Ansatz:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## andreas079 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ja das ist für mich sehr neu kenn es nur von vereinsgewässer und das ist schon was anderes aber ich denke das bekomme ich hin


----------



## pike-81 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Glückwunsch!
Fast schon zu schade zum Fischen. 
Machst Du noch was dran, oder läuft sie noch top?


----------



## andreas079 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Läuft wunderbar muss aber dazu sagen das ich sie nur am kleinem vereinsgewässer ausprobieren konnte da ich für dieses jahr keine rhein Karte hatte 
Aber die 2015 ist schon da und ich werde üben üben üben


----------



## sasa (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

hi,
ich weiß gehört hier nicht hin, möchte aber deswegen kein neues Thema anfangen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-Shimano-...3&clk_rvr_id=746525608138&hash=item20f20f6bda

hat damit jemand schon erfahrung, sin das nachmachungen, verarsche usw.


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ob das Kopien sind wird Dir aus der Ferne keiner sagen können....
Aber warum sollten das Kopien sein- das Geraffelt ist in Asien durchaus für den Preis zu bekommen (Auch in Japan, nicht nur in China)!!
...soviel dann zu dem Preis, der hierzulande aufgerufen wird!!

Wobei das aber nicht nur ein Phänomen in diesem Falle ist, man schaue einfach mal was z.B. Leatherman in den USA kosten!!


----------



## Damyl (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Bei uns würde man für den Preis nicht so viele Käufer finden, und auch kein solches Image haben.

Wenn´s nicht teuer ist, kanns auch nicht gut sein


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ok Jungs...wer riskiert es?

Merlin?

Für das Geld darfs doch dann ne Stella sein oder?

PS:

Moin!


----------



## Merlin (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ok Jungs...wer riskiert es?
> 
> Merlin?
> 
> ...



Na endlich mal ein angemessener Preis.....

Nein danke eine langt mir.....


----------



## pike-81 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Mhm,
-Lieferkosten
-Zoll
-Umtausch, Garantie, Gewährleistung 
-kein Paypal, verdächtig


----------



## Damyl (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Mhm,
> -Lieferkosten = 37,92€
> -Zoll - kann man nachfragen
> -Umtausch, Garantie, Gewährleistung - Rückgaberecht 14 Tage
> ...



Zudem noch Käuferschutz von Ebay 

Okay.....weiter unten steht "Paypal - No".........doch wieder dubios |rolleyes


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Die Salzwasser Stella interessiert mich sowas von garnicht.


----------



## ulfisch (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Kann eigentlich keine Originale sein, entgegen manch einer Behauptung hier sind die Preise in Fernost/Usa recht stabil.
Zudem hat sich Shimano in DE/Europa in Sachen Preisgestaltung stark an Japan orientiert.
Warum ne Daiwa Exist bei uns zu Beginn mit 1000+X aufgerufen wird k.A..
In Japan ist der Preis stabil bei ca. 70000 Yen je nach Kurs um die 500Euro.

214 Euro+Versand+Zoll wäre immer noch weit unter jedem anderen Preis.


ich habe gelegentlich Preise im I-net gefunden die auf diesem Niveau lagen.
Ich habe dann versucht die Shops zu googeln bzw. habe ich einen mal direkt angeschrieben.
Die Shops boten kein paypal an und haben, so wie ich es verstanden habe, "Plagiate" in großer Stückzahl gefertigt, allerdings auf Bestellung, diese Plagiate sollten auf dem selben technischen Niveau sein wie die Orginale.

Eventuell handelt es sich um so etwas, ich persönlich würde die Finger davon lassen aber es kann natürlich sein, dass man trotzdem eine gute Rolle bekommt.


----------



## Sassone (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Ich hab diesen Link hier eigentlich nur als Scherz reingestellt, nicht ahnen könnend, dass das hier ernsthaft diskutiert wird...
also, dass der Händler kein Paypal anbietet und nur über Bank Account Zahlungen annimmt, da sollten schonmal sämtliche Alarmglocken klingeln..

Dann, selbst wenn er aus irgend einem Grund an Stella gekommen sein sollte, die er dann noch gewinnbringend zu diesem Preis verkaufen kann.. warum dann nicht auch noch fürs doppelte??? Er wäre nach wie vor der güntigste Verkäufer für Stellas im Internet, hätte aber seinen Gewinn vervielfacht..

Solche Angebote gibts immer alle paar Wochen im Netz, meistens wird der Account aber nach ein bis zwei Wochen auch wieder gelöscht... schätze das könnte mit der Beschwerden um ihr Geld geprellter Käufer zusammenhängen.. 

Also mal im Ernst, wer da kauft, kann sein Geld auch gleich verbrennen...


----------



## AlexHH (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

^   +1



Leute, vergesst diese Lockangebote. Auch hier hat der bereits zitierte Herr Hawk eine Meinung... 

http://www.alanhawk.com/blog/scams.html


----------



## ulfisch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Super danke Dir Alex, das waren genau solche Shops.#6


----------



## andreas079 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Jep hab sie


----------



## Merlin (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Schickes Ding...
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Top, von mir auch viel Spaß!

Lass Sie vorher genießen  Generalüberholung.  Säubern, neu fetten und ölen.  

Moin Merlin!


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Dieser Logik folgend, dürfte Daiwa für die überzogenen Preise nicht eine Rolle aus dem High End-Sektor verkaufen, da sie wesentlich weniger Lager haben. Merkste was?
> 
> Ich kaufe meine Rollen auch nicht nach der Anzahl der Lager, sondern nach ihrem Gebrauchswert und Lauf. Dieser ist bei hochwertigen Rollen mit mehr Lagern aber ganz offensichtlich besser, als bei denen mit merklich weniger Lagern. Und das sind einfach persönliche Erfahrungen aus der Praxis. Ich hatte bisher keine Rolle mit z.B. 6 Lagern die besser lief als eine mit 8 oder 9. Sicher spielt das Getriebe auch eine große Rolle. Hatte ich aber selbst schon angeführt. Die Qualität der verbauten Lager ist sicher auch ein wichtiger Punkt. Auf meine Frage, warum die Ingenieure bei Shimano & Co. soviel Lager verbauen, obwohl es laut deiner Aussage unnötig ist, hast du mir bisher nicht plausibel antworten können. Gut, das Verkaufsargument. Es gibt aber auch nen Haufen Rollen mit vielen Kugellagern, die trotzdem nichts taugen, und sich deshalb auch nicht die Bohne besser verkaufen.
> 
> Ich bin kein Ingenieur. Mehr hochwertige Lager heißt doch aber auch weniger Reibung, oder sollte ich mich irren? Aber die schlichte Argumentation des nicht vorhandenen Mehrwerts durch mehr KL, halte ich einfach für wenig glaubwürdig.




Man sieht auch oft 30€ Rollen mit 11 oder mehr Kugellagern ausgestattet, im mittlerem Preissegment kommen dann die normalen mit so 5- Kugellagern, dann die teuren mit 15 Kugellagern. Einerseits denke ich, dass die 15 Kugellager bei den teueren sinnvoller als bei denen für 30€ eingesetzt werden, deine Theorien, vonwegen kleinere aber mehrere und das es gut aussieht auf dem Datenblatt trifft hier mehr als sicher zu. Andererseits, ich tue meine Rollen (die nicht so wertvoll sind/die älteren) selber warten und wüsste da auch nicht, wo man 15 Kugellager alleine im Getriebe verbauen sollte. Da rechnen die schon die im Knauf mit, in der Spule USW. Aber würde mich mal interessieren wo die in der Stella sitzen. Vielleicht will sie hier mal jemand außeinander nehmen und nachsehen[emoji1]
Aber bei dem Preissegment glaube ich nicht, das die 15 Kugellager nur zum Verkauf stimulieren sollen.


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## Barsch1987 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Was mich interessieren würde: Hat hier jemand schon die stella und exist länger gefischt und kann ein Fazit abgeben? 

Gibt es zumindest ein halbwegs gutes Argument das den Mehrpreis der Exist rechtfertigt?


----------



## Merlin (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

@ Shimanolover
Zähle selber nach...
http://havelritter.de/shimano-stella-sw-explosionszeichnung-ersatzteillisten/2012/02/11/

Da kannst uns gleich mal sagen wieviele von den KLs überflüssig sind...


----------



## ulfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Barsch1987 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: Hat hier jemand schon die stella und exist länger gefischt und kann ein Fazit abgeben?
> 
> Gibt es zumindest ein halbwegs gutes Argument das den Mehrpreis der Exist rechtfertigt?


Der starke Preisunterschied besteht nur in GER bzw. Europa
in Japan liegen beide Rollen in etwa auf dem gleichem, stabilen Preisniveau.


Allrounder 27 müsste beide Rollen in seinem Repertoire haben.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (14. Dezember 2014)

Alleine an der Spule 2 Stück, an dem Knauf 2 Stück, am Zahnstangen-getriebe 2 Stück, am wormshaft 2, am drive gear 2, an der oszilliervorrichtung eines, am schnurlaufröllchen 2, an der Achse ein wasserabweisendes und ein walzenlager, das wären 15. Ich habe eine uralte Daiwa, noch aus Metall, die ich restauriert habe, die hat, sage und schreibe 2 kugellager, am Rotor und am hauptantriebszahnrad, und die sind noch made in Japan[emoji2]


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde nicht sagen das die alle überflüssig sind, aber man könnte auch mit der hälfte der Lager leben, und die Teile sind sowieso billig in der Anschaffung. Aber 2 an Knauf kann man schon überflüssig nennen, die meisten haben da gar keine, nur etwas fett. Aber für den Preis der Rolle - wieso nicht?


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## Barsch1987 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Der starke Preisunterschied besteht nur in GER bzw. Europa
> in Japan liegen beide Rollen in etwa auf dem gleichem, stabilen Preisniveau.
> 
> 
> Allrounder 27 müsste beide Rollen in seinem Repertoire haben.



Oh, das wusste ich nicht. #h
Ist aber bei fast einem tausender für die exist ggü 500€ für die stella aber auch echt ein Ding. 
Kann mir jetzt wo ich darüber nachdenke aber auch vorstellen das sich die exist auch nicht wirklich besser verkaufen würde wenn sie preislich mit der Stella konkurrieren würde. Die meisten Spinnfischer die mit guten Rollen ab 150€ so am Wasser rumlaufen haben zu 90% Shimano...


----------



## Merlin (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Barsch1987 schrieb:


> Die meisten Spinnfischer die mit guten Rollen ab 150€ so am Wasser rumlaufen haben zu 90% Shimano...



Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei...
Gerade in der mitteleren Preisklasse sind Shimano schon länger nicht mehr das nonplusultra


----------



## kernell32 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei...
> Gerade in der mitteleren Preisklasse sind Shimano schon länger nicht mehr das nonplusultra


Sondern?
Ich hab die Stradic fj 4000 in Betrieb und denke über eine zusätzliche 3000er nach, ein Kumpel hat ne Exceler Z und die läuft lange nicht so gut wie die Stradic.
Ein upgrade auf die Stella wäre eine Option, andererseits glaub ich kaum dass im Vergleich Stradic zu Stella die Qualität proportional mit dem Preis steigt, wie gesagt die Stradic läuft hier hammergut.
Welche andere Marke ist im Bereich 150-300€ mit Shimano vergleichbar?
Quantum? Abu? Daiwa?
Hab auch ne Revo SX hier... kein Vergleich! Was gibts sonst noch?
Kleine Sonderanforderung; übersetzung 6/1 sollte sein, also doch ne Stella? Alternativ ne Biomaster SW?


----------



## Barsch1987 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei...
> Gerade in der mitteleren Preisklasse sind Shimano schon länger nicht mehr das nonplusultra



Das ist natürlich sehr subjektiv, sind halt nur meine Erfahrungen.. Bei Spinnfischern die mit hochwertigen tackle unterwegs sind in dem Preisrahmen ab ca 150€/Rolle kommt nach Shimano sehr lange garnichts, dann ein paar Daiwas. Die erste Garnitur von Marken wie DAM, Quantum, ABU oder Penn sind da fast nicht vertreten.


----------



## Merlin (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Sondern?
> Ich hab die Stradic fj 4000 in Betrieb und denke über eine zusätzliche 3000er nach, ein Kumpel hat ne Exceler Z und die läuft lange nicht so gut wie die Stradic.
> Ein upgrade auf die Stella wäre eine Option, andererseits glaub ich kaum dass im Vergleich Stradic zu Stella die Qualität proportional mit dem Preis steigt, wie gesagt die Stradic läuft hier hammergut.
> Welche andere Marke ist im Bereich 150-300€ mit Shimano vergleichbar?
> ...



Das sind ja auch gute Rollen...trotzdem hat die Qualität nachgelassen..
Es gibt inzwischen einigen Rollen die gleich gut oder besser sind...

Wir sind da eben Unterschiedlicher Meinung.....
Wenn du ein Shimano Fan bist dann ist das so


----------



## kernell32 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Das sind ja auch gute Rollen...trotzdem hat die Qualität nachgelassen..
> Es gibt inzwischen einigen Rollen die gleich gut oder besser sind...
> 
> Wir sind da eben Unterschiedlicher Meinung.....
> Wenn du ein Shimano Fan bist dann ist das so


Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden  ich bin kein Shimano fan, im Gegenteil ich suche nach was vergleichbarem, nenn mal welche.
6/1 Übersetzung 150-300€


----------



## pike-81 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Red ARC  ha, ha, ha


----------



## kernell32 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Nene dann lieber ne sargus, battle, conflict


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Die schwarze Caldia hat glaube ich 6:1


----------



## kernell32 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: welche stella ?*

Yepp die Caldia SHA ich werde sie mal begrabbeln, oder meinen Kumpel anstiften sie zu kaufen, der ist Daiwa fan


----------

